# Houston Tx!! Dog Trainer Suggestions



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,

I'm asking for a friend. Looking for nice active family companion dog trainer for obedience.

Balanced trainer, that adjusts to the individual dog not stuck in one method fits all, has GSD experience.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Al Longoria
He owns, trains, and competes with GSDs in IPO. He has also helped train and rehabilitate countless GSD rescues for the local rescue group. 
Longoriahaus Dog Training Blog | Dog Training Houston | From basic dog training to the sport of IPO


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks! I'll give him a call....just to make sure because these folks are not interested in IPO. First time GSD owners so looking for solid pet OB.




MustLoveGSDs said:


> Al Longoria
> He owns, trains, and competes with GSDs in IPO. He has also helped train and rehabilitate countless GSD rescues for the local rescue group.
> Longoriahaus Dog Training Blog | Dog Training Houston | From basic dog training to the sport of IPO


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Thanks! I'll give him a call....just to make sure because these folks are not interested in IPO. First time GSD owners so looking for solid pet OB.


He is perfect for that  You can tell him Jamie sent you. I have worked with him for many years. His FB page is full of GSDs in training 
https://www.facebook.com/Longoriahaus/?fref=ts


----------

